# Krabi Krabong?



## arnisador (Dec 30, 2001)

Is it correct that Krabi Krabong is weapons-only?

Do they have a stick art within it? I know it's best known for its swordplay.


----------



## IFAJKD (Dec 30, 2001)

I have seen KK trained with large heavy sticks, or should I say clubs. This component is definetly there. I would go to Greg Nelson's Minnesota Martial Arts Academy site to see. At one point as far as I knew, Greg was the only KK Instructor in the US Thai certified. Sorry, I am not sure about his website. If you go to Edges 2 website and click on Gregs video clips you will see a KK footage. Good luck


----------



## arnisador (Dec 30, 2001)

> _Originally posted by IFAJKD _
> *I have seen KK trained with large heavy sticks, or should I say clubs. This component is definetly there. I would go to Greg Nelson's Minnesota Martial Arts Academy site to see. At one point as far as I knew, Greg was the only KK Instructor in the US Thai certified. Sorry, I am not sure about his website. If you go to Edges 2 website and click on Gregs video clips you will see a KK footage.*



I found the Edges2 site at http://trainingblades.com and did download some clips. I also found the MMAA site at http://www.mmaacombatzone.com/ and found that Mr. Nelson is:


> Level IV Student Krabi-Krabong under Ajarn Samai (Buddhai Swan Sword Fighting Institute Thailand)



I don't know if Level IV is impressive or not! Thanks for the pointers.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 30, 2001)

The movie Anna and the King (Jodie Foster, Chow Yun-Fat) is on HBO now and has some Krabi Krabong in it. Unfortunately it is historically accurate in that it shows them mostly relying on firearms (this is circa 1860) rather than on the much more interesting swordplay. There is a very formal double beheading scene however. I have never really watched the movie--I leave it on and stop working when I see a sword flashing out of the corner of my eye. It's part of what got me thinking about Krabi Krabong. (Am I the only one who thinks that that sounds like a cartoon character? Anyone else remember El Kabong?) I wish the movie had more martial arts but for what it is it has a fair amount I must confess.

On this note about guns and swords let me once again recommend the book Giving Up the Gun: Japans Reversion to the Sword, 1543-1879, by Noel Perrin:
http://www.martialtalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=417


----------



## IFAJKD (Dec 31, 2001)

Thanks I will check the book out :asian:


----------



## LittleTiger (Jun 19, 2002)

Hello all,

I was wondering if anyone knows of a web site that sells Krabi Krabong training weapons & uniforms.  Thanks in advance.

Little Tiger


----------



## KickingDago (Jun 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *Is it correct that Krabi Krabong is weapons-only?
> 
> Do they have a stick art within it? I know it's best known for its swordplay. *




to my knowledge krabong also incorporates empty hands techniques from lerd drit which is the military version of muay thai or the old forerunner modern thai boxing


----------



## arnisador (Jul 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KickingDago _
> 
> *to my knowledge krabong also incorporates empty hands techniques*



I was not aware of this--anyone have any links to pictures of Krabi Krabong empty-hand techniques?


----------



## LittleTiger (Jul 4, 2002)

Krabi Krabong predates both lerdrit & muay thai.  It does, though, contain empty-hand techniques.  From these empty-hand techniques, muay thai evolved.  The krabi krabong strikes consist of many of the same elbow & knee strikes as in modern muay thai, along with punching & kicking.  The primary difference between krabi krabong/old muay thai (muay boran) & modern ring muay thai is that modern muay thai fighting commissions implement rules which ban certain strikes (such as kicks to the knee joints, knees to the spine, & elbows to the throat).  Also, slowly but surely, knowledge of many older techniques (such as climbing your opponent's leg to knee or elbow him in the face) are fading becuase these techniques are typically considered illegal or just too risky for the ring.
   Lerdrit, from what I know of it, is the military version of modern muay thai.
   Also, krabi krabong does indeed utilize sticks.  The name, krabi krabong, roughly translates into "sword & stick."  This is a good web page, as it shows & describes a few krabi krabong weapons.  Enjoy!!
http://www.iamtf.org/krabikrabong/equipment_used.htm

Oh, as for pics of krabi krabong unarmed combat techniques, I was unable to locate any.  Most pics are devoted to weapons use.


----------



## LittleTiger (Jul 4, 2002)

> Mr. Nelson is Level IV Student Krabi-Krabong under Ajarn Samai (Buddhai Swan Sword Fighting Institute Thailand). I don't know if Level IV is impressive or not!



Level IV is very impressive.  The krabi krabong ranking system (according to the Buddhai Swan Sword Fighting Institute of Thailand is as follows (from lowest to highest:

Yellow sash
Yellow & blue sash
Blue sash
Red sash
Silver sash
Gold sash with 1 stripe (1st degree)
Gold sash with 2 stripes (2nd degree)
Gold sash with 3 stripes (3rd degree)
Gold sash with 4 stripes (4th degree)
Gold sash with 5 stripes (5th degree)
Gold sash with 6 stripes (6th degree)
Gold sash with 7 stripes (7th degree)
Gold sash with 8 stripes (8th degree)
Gold sash with 9 stripes (9th degree)
Gold sash with 10 stripes (10th degree)
Gold sash with no stripes (11th degree)

The Gold sash in krabi krabng is the equivalent of a black belt in other styles.  Also, it must be noted that 10th degree is reserved for the Prince of Thailand & 11th degree is reserved for the King. Therefore, 9th degree is the highest anyone can hope to attain.

Some muay thai schools & organizatoins (the International United Kickboxing Assoc. for example) use a rank/grade system to the above listed system.  Hope all this helps.


----------

